# Chagar hill flats , Malaysia April 2008



## Raz333 (Apr 18, 2008)

Didn't have much time around here, they were just finishing off the metal hoarding and securing
the site for the coming demolition. 

These flats have stood here since the 1970's. Poor maintenance and 3500 disillusioned families 
had rendered this place into a squalled mess. The lifts rarely worked, if you were old or sick and 
lived on the top floors, god help you.

People also had the nasty tendency to throw rubbish straight out of their windows, it then collected
on awnings and shelters below.

The site was finally vacated a couple of weeks ago with its residence re housed in new flats.
But all is not well at the new flats as there are already structural problems, leaky windows and 
leaky roofs. It'll be a Chagar Hill all over again.




































































It puts an interesting perspective on ones own life when visiting sites like this.


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 18, 2008)

That looks like proper squalor, and depressing to boot! Nice pictures though!


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2008)

Very interesting.

For some reason that's not something I would association with Malaysia, I guess because I got seduced by the more affluent parts of Kuala Lumpur and the Petronas Towers.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2008)

MAte that is properly awsome! Real ghost town feel! I see your keeping busy over there! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Impressive looking buildings, despite the squalor. 
It always amazes me how many people just leave loads of their belongings behind when they move out...I suppose it's easier than sorting and chucking out what you don't need!
Great pics as always, Raz. Really like the cat, btw. Is it me, or does it look more oriental than our cats? 
Thanks for sharing another interesting report.


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2008)

Another fantastic report Raz, super pics


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW! That would take days to get round there! Great find-you certainly are busy over there! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RA181 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wicked colours in your photos  That place looks ace...I have a bit of a thing for abandoned tower blocks but that's probably because I a bit of a thing for taking photos of tower blocks in general. 

RA


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for all the comments.

I believe these flats were originally designed by a English fellow. His flat designs were also used in Singapore. The interesting thing is, in Singapore, where they keep up to date with maintenance and actually enforce their rules, his flats are still going strong.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

What an excellent explore. Love the size of the rooms, and liking the colours too. Really like the shape of the toilet with the foot rests to stand on,  Like the look of the outside of the buildings too.

Cheers Raz, excellent pics as always.

 Sal


----------



## martinl (Apr 18, 2008)

Was the cat friendly?

Poor little thing!

Amazing photos, well done!


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 18, 2008)

Talking of adandoned homes in the Far East with plenty of personal effects & squat toilets, try John Dunbarr's site:

http://www.daehanmindecline.com/UEseoul/


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great link Richard. 
The Japanese sites are also fascinating to look through. 

martinl, don't worry about that old tom, he looks like he was E blocks resident tough cat and can look
after himself


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 19, 2008)

Raz333 said:


> Great link Richard.
> The Japanese sites are also fascinating to look through.



Thanks, It's South Korean actually.

A lot of places featured are empty because of new building projects where the developers have bought up proprties before demolishing them.


----------



## za gringo (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovley shots, youve certainly got the sun over there. i took some pics of a small derelict estate in london but because of the weather most of the pics are shades of grey. i may up them if i dig them out.

is that a little bit of brown i see in the loo?


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 20, 2008)

za gringo said:


> is that a little bit of brown i see in the loo?



It was a bit of brick, I made sure before I took the pic


----------



## racetraitor (Apr 21, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> Talking of adandoned homes in the Far East with plenty of personal effects & squat toilets, try John Dunbarr's site:
> 
> http://www.daehanmindecline.com/UEseoul/



I have been summoned. Hello again, Richard.

Those are great pictures. I would move in if I found something like that. Well no, I have a pretty good idea what it would be like on the inside.

The cat does look friendly. Over here in Korea it's extremely rare to find stray cats that will sit still for you to photograph them. Even China treats their strays better from what I've seen.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 21, 2008)

racetraitor said:


> I have been summoned. Hello again, Richard.
> 
> Those are great pictures. I would move in if I found something like that. Well no, I have a pretty good idea what it would be like on the inside.
> 
> The cat does look friendly. Over here in Korea it's extremely rare to find stray cats that will sit still for you to photograph them. Even China treats their strays better from what I've seen.



I didn't know you had joined up here, I guess you don't mind me linking to your site.


----------



## racetraitor (Apr 21, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> I didn't know you had joined up here, I guess you don't mind me linking to your site.



I found it because you linked it.


----------

